# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Going rate for a demolition in sydney

## ydogga

I need to demolish a brick garage in sydney - access is good, what is a going rate for this type of work. Is it hourly ?  Appreciate any guidance

----------


## lee-roy-2007

depending on size? is roof tile, steel, asbestos? is concrete slab coming up? should be between $2000 / $5000 depending on these things.

----------

